# Clear Creek



## wildbill (Feb 16, 2005)

Is Clear Creek open to Kayak? Kermits to the weir.


----------



## jbpaddle25 (Jun 24, 2013)

As far as I know, Jefferson county still has a restriction for waterway use on Clear Creek in jeffco. 

Take it how you will......

https://www.jeffco.us/CivicAlerts.aspx?AID=1167


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Got word from the Ranger Clear Creek opens tomorrow, Thursday June, 4th


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

iliketohike said:


> Got word from the Ranger Clear Creek opens tomorrow, Thursday June, 4th


Hell yea. Taking my inner tube down Black Rock. 

DRINK 'EM 'N SINK 'EM, BABY!


----------

